# Aménagement de la maison



## Ananas28 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, j’ai fais une demande d’agrément pour devenir assistante maternelle, j’ai eu la 1ere visite qui c’est plutôt bien passer hormis une chose : MON ESCALIER EN COLIMAÇON 😅 je dois barricader tout le tour de l’escalier, j’ai installé une barrière de sécurité exprès pour ce genre d’escalier, j’aimerais savoir si l’utilisation d’une barrière spéciale cheminée (car il me faut un bon 3m pour faire le tour) est vraiment indispensable,j’ai peur que cela fasse « bricolage » car fixer des barrières sur tout le tour j’ai peur que cela ne soit pas solide,et j’aimerai savoir si en mettant des meuble de rangement sur chaque côté ferait tout aussi bien le job ? J’ai peur de me voir refuser mon agrément pour sa alors que tout est sécurisé mes enfants (4 et 2ans) n’ont jamais jouer de ce côté là car il y a la poussette . Pour les assistantes maternelle qui ont des escaliers en colimaçon comment avait Vs fait? 
Merci de vos réponses .


----------



## Marine35 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, j’ai du mal à visualiser où se situe le problème. Si cela vous embête de fixer une barrière adaptée, mettre des meubles de rangement ne résoudra pas le problème car il faut les fixer également. J’ai un poêle à granulés et ça n’a pas été simple vu son emplacement de trouver une protection adaptée. J’ai trouvé pas trop cher chez LM une barrière arrondie en 3 parties


----------



## Marine35 (29 Novembre 2022)

Voilà


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Novembre 2022)

Une collègue avait un escalier et une fois je me suis rendue chez elle et le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de barrière m'avait interloquée ! elle m'avait dit que c'était passé ainsi et une autre collègue n'en a pas non plus ??? donc des fois çà passe pourquoi ???


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

Marine35 ta protection de poêle doit être fixée au mur des deux côtés car elle ne doit pas pouvoir être déplacée par un enfant que ce soit par soulèvement ou par glissement.  Elle doit être équipée d'un portillon d'accès à fermeture automatique et à système d'ouverture sécurisé te permettant d'accéder à ton poêle en toute sécurité sans devoir déplacer ta barrière de protection.


----------



## booboo (29 Novembre 2022)

Alors pour le portillon à fermeture automatique, moi on ne me l'a pas demandé ; j'ai une barrière clipsée au mur, qui fait le tour de mon poêle à bois (grande grille, modulable avec 6 éléments et on peut en rajouter à l'infini 😜  ).


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

On me l'a demandé car autrement pour recharger le poêle je suis obligée de pousser la barrière. Donc pas sécuritaire en présence des accueillis. Même si j'ai dit que je ne chargeais le foyer qu'en début de journée avant l'accueil des enfants ou pendant les siestes.


----------



## Marine35 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432 ma protection de poêle est fixée au mur des 2 cotés. Mon conjoint ou moi on enjambe la barrière pour accéder au poêle si besoin. En général on remplit de granulés avant d’aller nous coucher ou le matin avant l’arrivée des enfants et exceptionnellement pendant la sieste si besoin. Sinon on replie la barrière quand les petits ne sont pas là et on en profite pour faire l’entretien régulier. Mon installation est validée par la puéricultrice.


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

D'une puer à une autre ... C'est toute la problématique !


----------



## Marine35 (29 Novembre 2022)

À un moment il faut savoir mettre un frein aux demandes des puers. Argumenter, se justifier et savoir dire non. J’ai tenu tête à la mienne car ma protection est fixée et elle a trouvé à redire sur la solidité 😡 ça fait 2 ans et ça tient toujours ! Bien sûr elle m’a interrogé sur l’accès au poêle en cours de journée  ( j’ai dû lui expliquer le fonctionnement car elle n’y connaissait rien 😂) et j’ai répondu que cela se faisait en dehors de la présence des enfants. Je lui ai dit que c’était déjà un budget cette protection et qu’il était hors de question d’augmenter la facture avec une barrière beaucoup plus chère équipée d’un portillon. D’ailleurs un portillon un enfant peut très bien l’ouvrir non ?!


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

Non car il faut plusieurs actions en même temps sur le système d'ouverture. Impossible pour un enfant.


----------



## mamytata (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai un escalier en colimaçon dans mon salon et j'ai mis un petit banc d'enfant pour barrer l'accès d'un côté et j'ai le bureau de l'autre côté ainsi qu'un barrière pour l'escalier en lui-même.

Les puers n'ont jamais rien dit. Cela fait 15 ans que c'est comme ça.

Donc mettre un meuble style IKEA dessous fera l'affaire.

Pour la barrière j'ai pris un morceau de parc en bois et je l'attache de chaque côté avec un lacet


----------



## Ananas28 (29 Novembre 2022)

J’avais proposé un meuble pour ne pas accéder au dessous de l’escalier mais elle m’a juste dit que sa devais être fixer pour pas que les enfants arrive à tout enlevé et qu’une barrière de cheminée était là solution là mieux en son sens 🤔 😅 et maintenant se ne sont plus des puéricultrices qui font les visites donc je ne sais pas trop quoi penser. Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas 😁


----------



## Marine35 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Ananas28 vous a-t-elle expliqué pourquoi il fallait sécuriser sous l’escalier ? Avez-vous un délai pour le faire et une nouvelle visite de programmer ? Personnellement quand la puéricultrice est venue c’était un jeudi après-midi et j’avais jusqu’au lundi matin pour trouver une solution pour avoir une partie clôturée au niveau de l’extérieur. C’était un déménagement, je continuais à exercer à mon ancien domicile et j’allais débuter l’accueil dès le lundi à ma nouvelle adresse. Je m’étais renseignée en amont justement sur l’aménagement des extérieurs en précisant que je déménageais en novembre, que des travaux étaient prévus et que les enfants n’auront pas accès mais qu’on irait au parc. J’ai eu un accord verbal. La puéricultrice vient et catastrophe elle m’annonce que je risque d’être suspendue. J’étais fatiguée et j’ai bien cru que j’allais pleurer devant elle. Je refusais d’engager des frais pour une clôture provisoire alors que c’était prévu et surtout ça à gérer en plein déménagement, tout ça pile au moment du 2eme confinement. Franchement on a fabriqué une installation avec de la récup et elle a validé. C’était n’importe quoi pourtant: parpaings, bout de grillage qui tenait à peine et même aux normes en terme de hauteur.


----------



## Muffin (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, je me joins à la conversation même si je n'ai pas d'escalier en colimaçon ! 

Mais votre message m'interpelle : Est-ce qu'il y a possibilité d'avoir plusieurs visites jusqu'à ce que la maison soit aux normes ou c'est un "one-shot" (ça passe ou ça casse) ?

Je pose la question parce que ma maison n'est pas encore prête à recevoir des bambins et je me demandais si on pouvait avoir l'aide d'une professionnelle pour passer en revue les endroits à modifier avant que le couperet ne tombe...

Merci


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

Je demanderais directement à la PMI ce qu'elle attend précisément comme type de protection ainsi je serais certaine d'être dans les clous.


----------



## Marine35 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Muffin normalement tout doit être conforme pour le jour de la visite. Après il peut y avoir 1 chose ou 2 à corriger et selon l’importance l’avis favorable  est suspendu jusqu’à la nouvelle visite ( la personne émet un avis et c’est au niveau du CD que cela se décide lors d’une commission) Il vaut mieux être au taquet et que tout soit nickel. Après vous pouvez avoir sur le compte rendu 1 ou 2 petites remarques concernant par exemple un gel douche oublié sur le sol de la douche ( même si c’est fermé) Mon conjoint le matin avait laissé le gel douche et je n’avais pas vérifié


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

*S’il y a une modification à faire, une photo par mail à la puéricultrice*


----------



## Caro35 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Marine35 
Je te confirme qu’elles ne connaissent rien au poêle. Lorsqu’elles étaient passées chez moi à l’improviste, elles m’avaient demandé « il est allumé votre poêle ? » « ben non sinon vous verriez des bûches de bois à l’intérieur en train de brûler, et vous auriez beaucoup plus chaud devant!! » pfff quelles nullosses.


----------



## Caro35 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ah oui pas bête la photo comme ça elles évitent de repasser quand tu es aux toilettes 😉


----------



## Marine35 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ma puéricultrice est tellement pointilleuse qu’une photo par mail ne serait sûrement pas acceptée et elle a l’air de bien aimer faire le déplacement


----------

